# How do i keep my hands still?



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has any tips on keeping your hands still?

Even if i think about keeping them still they keep on moving! Especially at a trot.

Thankyou


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Without seeing you ride, I can only guess and suggest. But, often as a person strengthens their "core" muscles their hands become very quiet.

There are exercises online, or a personal trainer could assess if you have a need and give you a program.


----------



## back again (Mar 29, 2011)

If you look on your saddle pad it might have velcro strips on it, it think they are actually to go over where the girth is, but they are long enough to go around your wrists. 

They are velcro so will come undone if you move your hands up with you when you post. (and will not hold you if safety is a concern) - the instructor who recommended this was a GP dressage rider.

I have a bad shoulder though and didnt feel comfortable with where this put my hands (it was slightly lower than normal) so I she then had me hold the monkey grip instead.

Mainly its just something to make you aware of where your hands are. My hands dont move anymore because I spent months holding something  before I rode normally - it is just a matter of overriding what your muscles have been trained to do. When I recently changed riding places (because I moved) my new instructor commented that I had nice stable hands  Made the months worth it 

Hope that made sense


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! Very helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep my pinkies touching the front of my saddle when I need to "reset" my hands.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

back_again advice is good.
But instead of putting them around my wrists I just held onto them.

My instructor would nag and nag and nag at me to hold them - but after many lessons of doign so, found my hands where so much quieter.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, the old method of a riding crop across the wrists seems to have fallen out of favor, with you younger and kinder trainers...but it worked very well indeed. God how I miss the screaming....


Anyway. Coffee cups of hot coffee while you walk around house. Or can use water if you must. The give and take will help to "divorce" your hands/wrists/elbows/shoulders from each other.

And if you are getting a lot of movement at trot, try lowering your hands slightly, and making sure you are not using hand/arm for balance at the trot. Posting without your reins helps too, and if you post at walk you will really get balance and that will help to keep hands still.

Can also lightly loop mane hair around pinkies to secure hands to remind you.

Exercises where you are on longline will help too, when riding without hands.

Don't get dependent on gimmicks that anchor your hands though, as it is a hard habit to break.

Repetition is the main thing.


----------

